# Lyra Photo Dump!



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Some random pictures of various days this fall.

First up: we took Lyra to a Halloween costume contest at the local PetPeople pet store. It was pretty fun, with Trick-or-Treating, 'bobbing for bones' and a pumpkin pie eating contest. Lyra went as a fawn, and she won 'Cutest Pet' in the contest!

The littlest fawn...









Lyra and another costume contest contestant


















Everyone lining up for the costume contest









This has quickly become one of my favorite photos of Lyra









The rest are just pictures I shot around the house and yard (cont.):


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

She blends into the leaves like a ninja!









Sitting in a spot of sunlight in the kitchen









Not sure why I like this one. She just seems to be looking off into the distance and thinking deep thoughts.









Cleaning Wren's eyes. So helpful! 









Lyra and some more of the crew. I love how clear it is that _she_ is the boss, here.









Enjoying Sunroom Sun









Caught her in a yawn!









Lyra and Sprite enjoy a piece of pizza... paper.









Lyra and Ichabod. I snapped these when they lay down in the exact same position and started cleaning their front feet at the same time.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh my GOSH, that is SO SO CUTE (her costume!!)...and so clever! LOL and Lyra isn't even a 'deer-head' but I think that's what makes her so irresistible. The other pictures were all really cute as well...but wow, makes me want an all fawn chihuahua so I can do this next year


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you, flippedstars! I was pretty pleased with myself when I came up with the idea. Every time I took her out, someone would inevitably say 'She looks like a tiny little deer!'. And So I thought, well... why not? We used child-safe, water-soluble poster paint for the spots, and she didn't seem to mind having them on at all.

Did get a few people asking 'is that her coat color??' though. :lol:


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

she is absolutley beautiful!!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

1234 said:


> she is absolutley beautiful!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Lyra is adorable! I love her costume, what a fabulous idea


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely dogs! All 6 of them  (did I count right?)
And Lyra's costume is so clever! I just had to show hubby the pictures, he thought it was brilliant!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Lyra is adorable! I love her costume, what a fabulous idea


Thanks so much!



~LS~ said:


> Lovely dogs! All 6 of them  (did I count right?)
> And Lyra's costume is so clever! I just had to show hubby the pictures, he thought it was brilliant!


Yes, there are 6 in the photos. I have one other one who isn't in any of them. (Well, her tail is in one of the kitchen ones. 

Thank you very much. We had so much fun dressing her up and taking her out around Halloween!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Fabulous photos and what a brilliant idea for a 'costume'


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

You have the most gorgeous group of dogs.!!!!!!! I love them ALL!!!! :love1:
Lyra is one of my fave chis. :daisy:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lyra is beautiful! I love her. So sweet and feminine.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

guccigrande said:


> Fabulous photos and what a brilliant idea for a 'costume'


Thanks so much!



cherper said:


> You have the most gorgeous group of dogs.!!!!!!! I love them ALL!!!! :love1:
> Lyra is one of my fave chis. :daisy:


Aww, thank you. I love my little 'swarm', watching them interact is the best thing ever.



Brodysmom said:


> Lyra is beautiful! I love her. So sweet and feminine.


Thank you! I love Brody, especially the photos where he's got his tiny mouth wrapped around a ball! :toothy10:


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

She is so adorable!! Love love love her costume!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg she better have won that contest! She's the cutest lil deer alive! lol Beautiful baby!! Great idea and very clever costume!! Love it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh wow, what an awesome costume!!! That is super clever! She is an absolute little doll!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Such a cute family!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sooo cute!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Smith said:


> Yes, there are 6 in the photos. I have one other one who isn't in any of them. (Well, her tail is in one of the kitchen ones.



You have a very interesting mix of breeds, and they all look so sweet and content.
I'd LOVE to hear about how they came into your life, if you have time. 
I don't know why but I have this funny feeling that there is an interesting story there.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

...forgot to add...

I really like the new siggy! :thumbup:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw I love your dogs, what a cute pack! And Lyra is beyond adorable, what a clever costume.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's absolutely adorable. Not surprised she won the costume contest!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

APBTgirl252 said:


> She is so adorable!! Love love love her costume!


Thank you so much!



Dragonfly said:


> Omg she better have won that contest! She's the cutest lil deer alive! lol Beautiful baby!! Great idea and very clever costume!! Love it!


Thank you! Lyra won 'cutest pet' and we got a bag of treats and a gift certificate for her 'winnings'. 



TLI said:


> Oh wow, what an awesome costume!!! That is super clever! She is an absolute little doll!


Thanks so much! It's really been fun showing her off. She loves meeting people and cozying up to folks.



Finn said:


> Such a cute family!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!



Sissy2010 said:


> Sooo cute!!


Aww, thanks!



~LS~ said:


> You have a very interesting mix of breeds, and they all look so sweet and content.
> I'd LOVE to hear about how they came into your life, if you have time.
> I don't know why but I have this funny feeling that there is an interesting story there.


Well, the short of it is that I've worked/volunteered in various animal rescues for over 9 years, and the (un?)fortunate side effect of working with so many animals in need is that you inevitably fall in love with and keep some of them. Wren and Ichabod came from an SPCA in the East Bay of San Francisco when I worked there. Pan came from a smaller San Fran rescue called 'Rocket Dog'. Widget was a foster I had through Italian Greyhound rescue. He came from a puppy mill and broke his leg in transit from mill to pet shop. The pet shop sent him back to the miller who kept him for about 2 months without bothering to seek medical attention for the broken leg. By the time he came into rescue (he got sick and miller turned him over rather than getting him vet care), his leg had healed twisted. When he came to stay with me, I knew he was meant to stay for good. We took him to an orthopedic specialist who looked at the leg and said since it wasn't causing him any pain and he got around fine, it would be kinder to leave it be than to put him through 3 months of confinement for the chance of maybe fixing it so he could use it better. Sprite came from a Pom Rescue I worked with in Pittsburgh. He was another mill boy who had encephalitis from a vaccine reaction. He couldn't walk when he came to me, but he's come so far since then. He runs, now! Lyra came from that same rescue (and I think the same puppy mill). She has an open font and had a grade 4 luxating patella that was so bad, the miller wanted to remove the leg or put her down! :nshocked2: The woman who ran the rescue kind of talked me into taking her on, since Sprite was doing so well, and the two of them are total buds. She taught him now to balance better, and he nibbles on her legs and plays tug of war with her. We got her luxating patella surgically repaired, and she runs about like nobody's business. Ananda was just a straight adoption from a Chinese Crested rescue. She's a Chinese Crested (powderpuff)/Italian Greyhound cross, and in person she basically looks like a 9 lb Scottish Deerhound. :lol:



foggy said:


> Aw I love your dogs, what a cute pack! And Lyra is beyond adorable, what a clever costume.


Thank you so much!!



KrystalLeigh said:


> She's absolutely adorable. Not surprised she won the costume contest!


I have to admit, Lyra was pretty popular at the Halloween event. Folks were really tickled by her, so I was not surprised (but was very proud and pleased!) when she won 'cutest'.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Smith, that's so wonderful that all of your dogs are rescues. You're an angel to take in so many. Cheers to you, hun.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

foggy said:


> Oh Smith, that's so wonderful that all of your dogs are rescues. You're an angel to take in so many. Cheers to you, hun.


Aww, thank you, foggy. Honestly, I feel like we're the lucky ones to have them!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Smith said:


> Aww, thank you, foggy. Honestly, I feel like we're the lucky ones to have them!


Aw I know just what you mean! I feel the exact same way about mine.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww she is so so cute. I love her costume.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

efinishya said:


> Awww she is so so cute. I love her costume.


Thank you! I love Smeagol's name. Yay, Lord of the Rings!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Smith said:


> Well, the short of it is that I've worked/volunteered in various animal rescues for over 9 years, and the (un?)fortunate side effect of working with so many animals in need is that you inevitably fall in love with and keep some of them. Wren and Ichabod came from an SPCA in the East Bay of San Francisco when I worked there. Pan came from a smaller San Fran rescue called 'Rocket Dog'. Widget was a foster I had through Italian Greyhound rescue. He came from a puppy mill and broke his leg in transit from mill to pet shop. The pet shop sent him back to the miller who kept him for about 2 months without bothering to seek medical attention for the broken leg. By the time he came into rescue (he got sick and miller turned him over rather than getting him vet care), his leg had healed twisted. When he came to stay with me, I knew he was meant to stay for good. We took him to an orthopedic specialist who looked at the leg and said since it wasn't causing him any pain and he got around fine, it would be kinder to leave it be than to put him through 3 months of confinement for the chance of maybe fixing it so he could use it better. Sprite came from a Pom Rescue I worked with in Pittsburgh. He was another mill boy who had encephalitis from a vaccine reaction. He couldn't walk when he came to me, but he's come so far since then. He runs, now! Lyra came from that same rescue (and I think the same puppy mill). She has an open font and had a grade 4 luxating patella that was so bad, the miller wanted to remove the leg or put her down! :nshocked2: The woman who ran the rescue kind of talked me into taking her on, since Sprite was doing so well, and the two of them are total buds. She taught him now to balance better, and he nibbles on her legs and plays tug of war with her. We got her luxating patella surgically repaired, and she runs about like nobody's business. Ananda was just a straight adoption from a Chinese Crested rescue. She's a Chinese Crested (powderpuff)/Italian Greyhound cross, and in person she basically looks like a 9 lb Scottish Deerhound. :lol:



I knew it! I just felt it in my heart that your fur kids are rescues. 
Something about the look in a rescued dog's eyes. 
It's that content, soft, wise, appreciative look. 
You can see through the pictures that your pups are well treated and loved.
Kudos to you for being involved in making such a difference for dogs. 
I know that if I wasn't living in a condo I would also have kept many more rescues. 
Two of my three dogs are rescues, but throughout the years there were a few dogs that were nearly impossible to part with. 
It's not an easy process, so I understand how you ended up with 7 dogs. 
You are an amazing, caring soul, and it's really nice to have someone like you on the forum. 

Thank you for sharing your story and pictures!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I knew it! I just felt it in my heart that your fur kids are rescues.
> Something about the look in a rescued dog's eyes.
> It's that content, soft, wise, appreciative look.
> You can see through the pictures that your pups are well treated and loved.
> ...


Thanks so much, LS! Honestly, I can't entirely keep away from rescue, even when I try. It's just something I'm drawn to. I feel lucky to have found my pups, they're a daily source of love and laughter (and sometimes a source of mayhem.)

A friend of mine, also involved in rescue, who has adopted dogs as well as two adopted sons, said to me, once, "You know, I never wanted a big home or a fancy home. I just wanted a home full of _life_." I think that about sums it up.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Smith said:


> Thanks so much, LS! Honestly, I can't entirely keep away from rescue, even when I try. It's just something I'm drawn to. I feel lucky to have found my pups, they're a daily source of love and laughter (and sometimes a source of mayhem.)
> 
> A friend of mine, also involved in rescue, who has adopted dogs as well as two adopted sons, said to me, once, "You know, I never wanted a big home or a fancy home. I just wanted a home full of _life_." I think that about sums it up.


Very well said! I feel that way too  
Hubby and I are far from being rich, but we feel very fortunate thanks to our fur kids, every day is brighter thanks to them. 
I wish more people could recognize how special dogs are and treat them well.
There is an enormous problem with puppy mills in Quebec, and the welfare of domestic animals is deteriorating. 
Dogs have no rights or protection, they are treated as "furniture".


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

She is so cute it's unreal. That is just the cutest thing ever x


----------



## Gurman (Jul 10, 2011)

Holy dinosaurs that's so cute! She is a perfect little fawn, what a great idea! I also love Ichabod's name <3


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

sammyp said:


> She is so cute it's unreal. That is just the cutest thing ever x


Thank you so much! Pretty much every day, Lyra manages to do something that's the cutest thing I've ever seen. She squeaks when she yawns, she rubs her nose with her paws, she entices the other dogs to play by flinging herself onto her back in front of them and she twirls on her hind legs when she wants something. My husband cannot get enough of her. You haven't lived until you've seen a 6 ft tall guy snuggling a 2 lb chihuahua. :lol:



Gurman said:


> Holy dinosaurs that's so cute! She is a perfect little fawn, what a great idea! I also love Ichabod's name <3


Thanks so much! Ichabod is one of my older dogs (only 9, so not very old, but he's getting a grey face). When we adopted him, he was solid black and his face is one of those dog faces that kind of has a perpetually worried expression on it. For some reason, he reminded me of Ichabod Crane from The Legend of Sleepy Hollow, so he became Ichabod! We also sometimes refer to him as 'Mr. Crane'.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Lyra is so beautiful I love the name by the way .All of your pack is looks great too


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

sakyurek said:


> Lyra is so beautiful I love the name by the way .All of your pack is looks great too


Thanks very much! Your pack is lovely, too. Chloe looks like a stuffed animal! Lyra is named for the main character in the 'His Dark Materials' trilogy by Phillip Pullman. The character is a feisty little blonde girl, tenacious, sweet, scrappy, loyal and stubborn. It seemed a perfect name for a little, fawn chi whose personality was much the same!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I love Lyra she is such a doll! I love her name too, as I love the book Northern Lights


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

What a gorgeous family


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

HollieC said:


> I love Lyra she is such a doll! I love her name too, as I love the book Northern Lights


Thank you! I love the books, too, they're one of my favorite series!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

RandomMusing said:


> What a gorgeous family


Thank you so much! Somehow, we all work, together.


----------

